# Drip Pan - Custom



## graperadio (Jul 6, 2009)

No matter what I did, after smoking, some dripping would miss the drip pans and coat the bottom of the smoker.  The dipping would fall between the pans or along the sides.  Not a big deal, but I like to keep my smoker relatively clean.

My answer was to build a "liner" for the bottom of my smoker.  The fit is snug.  After smoking, I simply remove the pan and hose down.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 6, 2009)

Simple, yet completely functional idea!


----------



## graperadio (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for that comment.  I showed it to Dave Klose (the maker of my smoker) to get his feedback.  He felt it was overkill.  Perhaps he is right, but cleanup is very fast and easy with this pan.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like a nice addition and sure nice to get the mess right out of the smoker to clean


----------

